# DVC Closing Costs Resale



## laxmom (Mar 26, 2008)

Please move this if I didn't post it in the right area.

Do you guys think a full closing on any timeshare, including DVC, is necessary? I have heard from some that it isn't. It is my understanding that DVC, or Marriott, HGVC or whoever, won't let the sale go through if maintenance fees aren't current so I don't understand title insurance for timeshare.  Any opinions?


----------



## ttt (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sure your purchase can be trouble free without a full service closing, but if you are spending big bucks for DVC, you might consider it to protect your purchase  price.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 27, 2008)

Closing costs for DVC resale will run about $300-$600 normally. For me, its worth to spend the money. Once you own DVC, any addional points that you buy direct from Disney have no closing costs.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 27, 2008)

That is how I felt.  It gets me into the system so the point minimum doesn't exist in direct sales from Disney.  You don't really end up saving a lot after closing with resale but I did it mostly so I didn't have to buy 160 points.  We just don't need that many.  

We faxed our contracts this am so now the wait begins.  We are starting small with 50 points at HHI as that is where we want to stay most of the time.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 27, 2008)

YAAAY!  Congratulations.  50 points is a nice start.  You'll be adding on in no time.   

Katherine (AKV 160+65 add on)


----------



## laxmom (Mar 28, 2008)

Already dreamin'!


----------

